# "The Black Woods" Exhibit - Updates Thread



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

We finished all the wood work this past weekend.
All that's up mostly is the wood stuff, we didn't put up any spider webs or black garbage bag material sheeting stuff yet.
ALso we didn't set up the fogs yet, mostly because we have time before our haunt opens.

Here's one part of the trail with two wooden crosses we built out of 2x4s.









Here's another part of the trail.

It's a little blurry, but it's a shack we built out of 2x4's and 8x4 plywood sheets.








For some reason I have no pictures of the finished shack, with the doorway and all.
I
ll take pictures when we head back over to work on it more.

I'll have more pictures soon.
I'll post them in a new thread when I have them.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

cool can't wait for more pics and updates !!!!!!!!1


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

eric looks awsome. Just you may want to fix your link under your thread you mis typed it i think


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Colinsuds.
I fixed it.
Now it should work.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I'm going to our haunt today to work some more, so Iwill take some more pictures of the shack and post them later or tomorrow.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

*Shack pictures!*

Here's the shack from where people will be moving along the trail.









Here;s where the actor will look out to see who is coming.









That's where our chainsaw guy will be hiding in our haunt.
It should be a pretty great scare.
We still have to paint it and put spider webs and stuff all over it, of course.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

*Black Sheets are being put up!*

We started puttin up some of those black sheets.










That picture was taken before we fixed the left side and brought it up higher.
We're going back tomorrow or Thursday (or both) to finish putting those up.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

looks great! That chainsaw guy would scare me for sure. You prolly won't have a light on tht shack wil u? (sry abt the typing, 2 broken fingers.)


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

We actually plan to have a red light behind it aiming towards the trail so you can see it through the doorway.
Then when the chainsaw guy goes out he'll hit a switch on the wall which turns on a fog machine and strobe lights, to give a better effect.

It will be something like that, I'm not sure how it will be wired up yet though.
We're working on it.


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

What chainsaw do you use?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I don't know.
It's not mine.
The kid brings it from his own home I guess.
Haha.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Btw,
if for some reason our chinsaw guy can't make it or his chainsaw isn't working, we will have someone else jump out of the shack.
It could really be anyone jumping out, it's still scary.
The chainsaw would be the best though, of course.


----------

